# If I add some plants in my tank will my cichlids munch on them?



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

Ive heard stories of electric yellows and convicts pulling plants straight out of the gravel/sand?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Most Africans are omnivores and will much on your aquarium plants. Hmm you could always give it a shot or switch over to south American dwarf cichlids...IMO they are a more versatile species.


----------



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

Well i only have two in there so maybe i will stick with them for awhile then i was thinking for my bday switching it over to a sand planted tank with community fish?


----------

